# Christian Songs



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

He wrote this after his bride of 6 months died from cancer at age 21.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


>


My favorite right now. Got to meet him last year and spent some time with his back up singer. Great people.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


>


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

Got to spend time with the lead singer and his wife, great people.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

She's a great gal too.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

Newsboys old lead singer.

Newsboys new lead singer.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Oct 13, 2017)

Collective Soul


Atheist but love a good song, this is right there with Spirit in the sky


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

Song based upon a true story of a couple who aborted their baby and like so many others later regretted it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

Spent time with him and his wife too, great people. Song is based upon a guy who told him how he got off his drug addiction.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

Spent a lot of time with the two brothers and their parents. Great people.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

And the sister of the King and Country brothers.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

Note the very end of the video.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)

Powerful.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Likkmee (Oct 14, 2017)

Maybe ?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Oct 14, 2017)

To me, this is the best rendition of "Thank God For Kids", I love to hear my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys sing it so much.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Oct 18, 2017)

Norman Greenbaum- Spirit in the Sky


----------



## Dalia (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Montrovant (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Oct 28, 2017)

Jefferson Airplane- Good Shepherd


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## The Irish Ram (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Windparadox (Dec 26, 2017)

`
`
​


----------



## Dalia (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jan 2, 2018)

*sigh*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 30, 2018)

Friends.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Muhammed (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## konradv (Apr 2, 2018)

Jesus Christ Superstar Live- Superstar ft. Brandon Victor Dixon


----------



## Witchit (Apr 2, 2018)

Dalia said:


>



My favorite. Didn't discover it until he was gone.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry/not sorry - I'm going to be doing a lot of old school, because that's when I was a woman of faith.

And this is a classic.


I remember my dad crying when he was listening to this song when he thought my mom was dying in the hospital. He's first generation Russian-American, and a marine. He didn't even cry at either of his parents' funerals. But for this, he lost it.

She survived, and they had a couple more decades together.

<3


----------



## Witchit (Apr 2, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> He wrote this after his bride of 6 months died from cancer at age 21.



This is a winner thread. Thanks so much for starting it.

Leonard Cohen said this is his favorite version. High praise, indeed.


----------



## Witchit (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Witchit (Apr 2, 2018)

Man the sound is wonky - but the words are still understandable.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 5, 2018)

I love to hear Alison Krauss sing this song.


God bless you and her always!!!

Holly (a fan of her since 1994)


----------

